
Eve Crowd-Sourcing Hardware - galaxyLogic
https://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/feature/3078885/the-second-coming-of-eve-why-crowd-designed-hardware-is-till-the-future
======
galaxyLogic
[https://eve-tech.com/](https://eve-tech.com/)

